# What do you use in your litter pan?



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I got the litter pan with my CSBW, and I really dig the fact that it catches all the flinging poo. That rocks. But I'm unhappy with what I'm currently using in the pan. Right now I use Carefresh in it, because we had that for our guinea pigs and I just figured it would be fine. But whenever Gertie steps on the wet Carefresh, it gets glued to her feet and wrapped around her toes. I don't like that. And then today I found blood on her wheel, and since she has no visible wounds I can only assume that she hurt her foot somehow, and I'd be willing to bet it was the Carefresh since she had a bunch of that stuck all up in her toes when I got her out this evening. 

So. What do you use in your litter pan? Should I just use a fleece liner in there?


----------



## veewimmer (Feb 17, 2011)

ajweekley said:


> I got the litter pan with my CSBW, and I really dig the fact that it catches all the flinging poo. That rocks. But I'm unhappy with what I'm currently using in the pan. Right now I use Carefresh in it, because we had that for our guinea pigs and I just figured it would be fine. But whenever Gertie steps on the wet Carefresh, it gets glued to her feet and wrapped around her toes. I don't like that. And then today I found blood on her wheel, and since she has no visible wounds I can only assume that she hurt her foot somehow, and I'd be willing to bet it was the Carefresh since she had a bunch of that stuck all up in her toes when I got her out this evening.
> 
> So. What do you use in your litter pan? Should I just use a fleece liner in there?


I just fold a paper towel to fit the litter pan. It's easy for me because I can just pick it up and toss it in the morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

veewimmer said:


> I just fold a paper towel to fit the litter pan. It's easy for me because I can just pick it up and toss it in the morning.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I second this! I use paper towel. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I didn't care for the litter pan that came with Sophie's wheel and made my own using coroplast. It fits perfectly under the wheel and extends out about 10". That gives her lots of room. She only poops and pees on her wheel and in her litter pan, so the fitted pan is a huge upgrade. I made two, so that I can rotate for cleaning purposes. They don't get very dirty though.

I have litter pads for her pan, using the same construction as her cage liners. I shake the liner clean every day, and replace with a fresh liner every other day. Hedgie laundry is once a week.

The material of her pan liners is light brown and has worked very well. After she became sick and started presenting blood in her urine, I started adding a layer of white on top of the liner and would suggest that liners should be white because it allows owners to monitor pee quantity and color characteristics. Knowing what I know now about monitoring health, I will probably continue to add the white layer over top forever.

These pictures are older than quite I am doing now, but should give a good idea of what I'm talking about.

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/new-litter-pan-a.jpg

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/new-litter-pan-c.jpg

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/wheel.jpg


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

I use a paper cat litter.

ExquisiCat® Naturals Fragrance Free Paper Cat Litter


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

I use a folded up paper towel, change it out every morning. The white will immediately show any blood or off color urine or feces. It's too big to stick to their feet for long, and it being flat discourages them nesting in it, though I have a few that will try to drag it into their sleep sacks


----------



## kathonn (Oct 25, 2013)

I tried using paper towel, but my hedgehog decided it would be a wonderful hiding place! I use carefresh and haven't had much trouble yet. My problem is she will decide to poo right outside of her little box!


----------

